
So you’re a feminist who works at Uber? - muramira
https://medium.com/women-of-uber/so-youre-a-feminist-who-works-at-uber-b9744a016ab1
======
iamcasen
What do you know, the world isn't black and white! /kinda sarcastic

I find it fascinating that so much rage can cause hoards of people to jump on
bandwagons of all kinds. The reality of everything in the universe is far more
complex than a headline, and yet we all seem to forget that from time to time.

------
andscoop
This article has reminded me that just because people proclaim to be a
feminist, Christian, humanist or terrorist doesn't mean that they are often
primarily that thing.

This particular feminist would probably identify primarily with being a mom
and in certain scenarios one of those identities must take precedence. So even
if you do feel Uber is anti-feminism it still seems compatible that a feminist
who primarily identifies as a mother would take a job at a company like Uber
to better provide for her own career which in turn allows her to provide for
her kid(s).

Humans are messy.

